# What bow you using?



## mudvr1212

Same thing is used to shoot this tender young lady. Elite XXL 32" draw 62 lbs. Ripcord rest, Victory HV1 Copper John 4 pin (getting a new sight) Cedar Creek string/cables and maybe muzzys...

Doubt I'll buy a new bow for awhile. The 8 in. brace height is just TOO sweet! :coolgleam


----------



## Atchison

Quest XPB


----------



## brushbuster

Z7 baybeee!


----------



## FishKilla419

Hoyt Vulcan 28"@70#'s


----------



## rattletot

2010 Mission/Mathews Voyager


----------



## pardzi

I'm shooting a Parker Raptor XP for the third year. 31" draw, pulling 72 lbs. Shooting carbon express maxima hunters tipped with sonic pro broadheads. 

I love this setup, I would love to get my hands on a DXT, but this bow shoots fast hard and accurate, and that's all you need right!


----------



## fishnpbr

Mathews Conquest II with a prehistoric prong rest. Might put a drop away rest on it this year, but it shoots awful good the way it is set up now.


----------



## ScrubBuck

Mathews Reezen 6.5, 70lbs. with easton axis-n-fused arrows.


----------



## norton shores killer

bowtech tomkat 29 in draw 70lb draw with rage two blades


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman

Darton Pro 3000 60#


----------



## RobFromFlint

Same bow I use every year. 60# Bear Super Kodiak, home made cedar arrows with magnus 2 blades.


----------



## doughboy4.6

PSE XFORCE DREAMSEASON GX 27 1/2 draw 70 LBS shooting a 385grain gold tip pro hunter at 305 fps with a 100 grain rage 2 blade
HHA 5519 sight
Code Red Ripcord rest


----------



## Firefighter

Z7 primary.

Monster 6 backup and target.


----------



## Skibum

Switchback XT. 70# at 30". GT Hunters 7595 tipped with Grim Reaper's and FOB's on the back.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

'06 sb xt................


----------



## RT1

2007 Bear Instinct
Apex Atomic 5 pin sight
Muzzy Rest


----------



## kenz

Rytera Alien Nemesis and my Bob Lee Signature recurve.


----------



## kneedeep

Hoyt V-Tec
Easton Axis arrows
100gr Thunderheads


----------



## symen696

Switchback 70#, QAD pro, HHA, Gold Tip 7595. Not sure what broadhead Im gonna use this year yet.


----------



## FireFox23

Diamond Stud


----------



## thumbbilly

Quest XPB 32. Ripcord, Truglo, Fuse stabilizer, Easton flatline.


----------



## troutmaster33

03 Mathews Q2 60# carcon express XC select 6075 3 blade Muzzy 100 grain QAD drop away hasent let me down yet


----------



## Btek

07 Bowtech Allegence


----------



## Silver Panner

Hoyt Maxxis 31

Sept 17th I''ll be in the tree with it waiting for Yogi to walk by!


----------



## Joe Archer

1999 Darton Cyclone 
Thunderhead 125's (or may change to 100's) 
Going to change arrows from Easton 2216 to either 2215, or 2312. 
Most likely 2312 because they fit well with either 100 or 125 gr tips, and I still have six 125 hunting tips, and a doxen or so target 125's given to me by a friend. 

Back-up Bow will be 60 pound (at 28 inch) Martin Dream Catcher recurve. 

The old Darton is on the decline though. Cranked up all the way I can only get 60 pounds out of what used to be a 60 - 70 pound draw weight range. 
<----<<<


----------



## bbutler

Z7 Black Riser with Camo Limbs
Viper Micro Tune Sight
Axion 6 inch stabilizer
Bling sling
Mathews T-quiver
Downforce rest


----------



## Girdham

I use a Matthews Z-Light. Yeah it may be old, but it kills just as well as the new ones.


----------



## ArrowFlinger

Girdham said:


> I use a Matthews Z-Light. Yeah it may be old, but it kills just as well as the new ones.


Same here. If I even thing about buying a new bow, I get whacked in the back of the head. This bow has been great and has downed many deer.


----------



## Gobblerman

Martin Bengal


----------



## apex89

ill be hitting the woods with a hoyt Alphaburner one of the my favorite hunting bows so far.

63lbs 
28.5 draw 
406 grain arrow 
290fps


----------



## baybound1526

Probably start out with the Mathews Reezen 6.5. At 74 #s then once the snow starts to fly it will be time to bust out the Elite "Judge" 60# in limited edition snow camo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlapchopKid

Camo Hoyt Maxxis 35 with #3 cams

Best bow I found compared to the 10-15 others I shot 1.5 months ago.


----------



## buktruk

Not sure yet, but think I may have to change my Avatar. I have been shooting Bowtech for years, but recently picked up a New 09 PSE Dream Season GX and shoot the bow great. Haven't quite decided if it will be the Dream Season or the Bowtech 101st Airborne, right now leaning towards the PSE though. Both are great bows, can't wait till fall. 

PSE Dream Season 29" 60lbs.
Spot Hogg Boss Hogg Sight with .10 fiber and wrapped.
Anchor Sight
Whisker Biscuit Sure Shot Pro
B-Stinger Stabilizer
Gold Tip Pro Hunters
100Gr. Grim Reaper Broadheads
Limbsavers

or

101st Airborne 29" 60lbs.
Spott Hogg Hunter Hogg It 5 pin .19 fibers W/Light
Anchor Sight
G5 Expert II Rest
Carbon Express Stabilizer
Carbon Express Maxima 250's
85Gr. Grim Reaper Broadheads
Limbsavers

Releases: Spot Hogg Wiseguy, and Carter Quickie 2.


----------



## Dubllung4

I'm a kid so I got the kiddie Mathews! Need to upgrade next year to possibly the Z7 as I have outgrown my bow.

Mathews Ignition
HHA OL-5519 
Vital Gear Drop Away Rest
Limbsaver Stab
Beman "Hunters" 500
Rage Broadheads


----------



## Red Arrow

Mathews, switchy xt, 70#, ripcord, trophy ridge pendulum, goldtips with blazers and spitfire pro 100's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brimartinez94

Mathews S2 (68#), QAD Ultra Rest Pro, G5 Optix 5 pin sight, Easton N-Fused Carbon Arrows, 3 blade Rage


----------



## SlapchopKid

just posted to add a picture... 
I am VERY happy with my hoyt! This bow fits me like a glove!


----------



## cbgale2

Bowtech Pro40 Dually(my old girl )
Sword 4 pin
Octane Tripwire rest
Posten Stab
Mean V string stop


----------



## Wannawhitetail

*'09 Pearson Stealth* with the Z7 solo cam OR *'10 Bear Assault*.
Both at 55 lbs, whisker biscuits, Truglo range rover sights and Trufire release. 

The Bear is a little shorter, but the Pearson is stable and accurate. Both are incredible bows. 

Shot a Michigan brand exclusively until recently. But lack of quality control and a few other issues forced me to seek out something else. Glad I did, a lot of great products out there. 

WW


----------



## radiohead

2008 Bowtech Guardian


----------



## StumpJumper

`05 Switchback till it breaks.

Can't kill a deer better with anything newer...


----------



## FredBearYooper

Bear Element
Vapor Trail Custom String
Easton Axis Full Metal Jackets Zebra Wrapped
Magnus Stinger 125 grain Broadheads


----------



## Tru-N-Sea

2009 BowTech Diamond Rock 63#
Trophy Ridge Whisker Biscuit QS Rest
Easton ST Carbon Excel 400 Arrows w/ FireNocks
Slick Trick 100gr. Magnum Broadheads
TruFire Patriot Release


----------



## bersh

2009 Pearson Z-32 60# 28.5" draw.
QAD Ultra LD w/rest rocket
HindSight Eclipse
Octane 7" stab.
Beman ICS elite 400 @ 28" w/FOBs
100 grn. Muzzy 4 blade

Was getting 275 on the chrony today.


----------



## 88luneke

Hoyt Powerhawk at 68# with a 28in draw... an Apex Gear Micro-adjust sight.... a Trophy Taker Shakey Hunter rest... an S-Coil XL Stabilizer (7")... and a String Tamer string suppressor

Beman ICS Hunter Elite 300 arrows, lumenoks, rage broadheads, TRU Ball Short-n-Sweet SS2 release...

Cannot. Wait. For. October. 1st.


----------



## Aarow019

Bear Instinct 65#
Whisker Biscuit
Easton Excel ST 
NAP Nitrons


----------



## MSGT

Martin Cheetah 52#
Carbon Express Piledrivers
Apex 3 pin sight
Rip-Cord rest
Tru-Fire Edge
Carbon Express Troika's


----------



## Goosemanhnt4fud

Legacy, 63#, 28", trophy taker shakey hunter rest, keller pendulum, 340 FMJ, muzzy 125, overkill tourney 1000 release


----------



## BigSteve

Mathews Switchback LD. God I love this bow. First one i've owned that no matter what has come out, i'm just not ready to upgrade.


----------



## walleyewalker

09 pse bowmadness xs
70# 29 inch draw
trophy ridge wiskur bisquit qs
tru-glo 3 pin fiber optic w/ light
easton axis 340 g.p.i. Blazer vanes 
lumenock 
100 gr 2 blade rage


----------



## MittenHunter

07 Bear Lights Out, S-coil, Good ole whisker biscuit, truGlow 5 pin, PSE carbon force Radial with Rage 3 blade


----------



## jayzbird

1. Diamond Liberty RH 70#
Carbon Express Maxima Hunters
Rage 3 blades
Cobra Boomslang sight
Cobra Diamondback drop away
Diamond quiver
Limbsaver stabilizer and accesories

2. Samick 62" Hawkeye Maple recurve RH
55# draw weight
custom built cedar shafts
Magnus 2 blade broadheads
custom leather homemade back quiver


----------



## StumpJumper

BigSteve said:


> Mathews Switchback LD. God I love this bow. First one i've owned that no matter what has come out, i'm just not ready to upgrade.


 Switchys are a gift from the deer gods.  

I'd like to try out an Elite though but not till my Switchback breaks lol.. then again it's under warranty so I'll probably use it till I die!


----------



## baybound1526

StumpJumper said:


> Switchys are a gift from the deer gods.
> 
> I'd like to try out an Elite though but not till my Switchback breaks lol.. then again it's under warranty so I'll probably use it till I die!


Elite moved to the top of my list this year...im shooting a "JUDGE" and for elites speed bow its very smooth and forgiving. I would recommend shooting one...


----------



## GOTONE

PSE Bow Madness


----------



## DocHoliday

It wont be long before you can use that bow Kris. I've got my excalibur ready for the woods in a couple weeks.


----------



## Michhunter92

Hoyt Powerhawk


----------



## Andrew B.

Reflex Buckskin I bought in 2007. It is a great bow for the money, although Hoyt doesn't have the Reflex line anymore. 
26-1/2" draw at 60lbs.
Easton Storm carbon arrows
NAP Apache drop away rest
Rage Broadheads (2 blade)
Kwikee Quiver
AAP sight


----------



## Sam22

Older than dirt, probably 13 years old. I had it all worked over a couple years ago, new strings, new limbs even. All new accessories, including the whisker biscuit (sucks). PSE NOVA 68 lbs, cheap carbon arrows. I should have gotten rid of it, but instead I got a Darton Lightning Crossbow, I am not totally sure which one will be with me oct 1. I have been practicing with both. I see some serious advantages with the crossbow, but I am a creature of habit, and I love bows. We will see!


----------



## Michigander84

Still loving my '04 Bowtech Libtery VFT... One of the best shooting bows I have ever used. Being 6 years old I still get 270 fps. Love this bow.


----------

